# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Pijn in de kuiten

## LeonieWilps

Hoi 
Ik heb al een paar jaar last van mijn kuiten. De pijn is vergelijkbaar met kramp die konstand aanwezig is. Hoe meer ik loop hoe meer last ik er van heb. De ene keer heb ik meer last van mijn rechter kuid en de andere keer meer van mijn linker. Ik was voorheen best wel zwaar en werd dat de oorzaak genoemd. Nu ben ik 33 kilo af gevallen en heb er nog steeds last van. Schoenen en sokken dragen is ook een probleem. Ik heb nu sinds april ook steunzolen (vanwege het verschil van een centimeter in mijn been) maar dit werkt niet voor mijn kuiten.

----------


## Sefi

Een beenlengteverschil wordt 9 van de 10 keer veroorzaakt door een scheefstaand bekken. Er is dus in werkelijkheid niks mis met de lengte van je benen, maar doordat je bekken aan de ene kant wat hoger staat dan aan de andere kant lijkt het alsof je benen ongelijk zijn. Steunzolen met een verhoging om dit verschil te verhelpen zullen dan ook niet helpen bij je klachten die ontstaan zijn door het scheef staande bekken.

Kramp in de kuiten kan veroorzaakt worden door een scheef staand bekken. Spieren (of soms ook zenuwen) kunnen in de knel raken en verkrampen en/of stralingspijn geven.
Soms kan het wat verlichting geven als je bijvoorbeeld magnesium slikt (in combinatie met calcium). 
Maar als je echt volledig van de krampen af wilt dan zul je je bekken moeten laten recht zetten.
Dit kan bij een chiropractor, osteopaat of manuele therapeut. Persoonlijk geef ik de voorkeur aan een chiropractor, omdat dit een dokter is die gespecialiseerd is in botten, wervels, gewrichten, zenuwen en spieren. (veel kundiger dan een manuele therapeut)
Meestal zijn er een bepaald aantal behandelingen voor nodig om voorgoed van je klachten af te komen. 
Je kunt zonder verwijzing terecht bij een chiropractor en het wordt meestal wel (gedeeltelijk) vergoed door de zorgverzekeraar.

Ik zou er dus eerst achteraan gaan om er achter te komen of je inderdaad scheefstaand bekken hebt. Vaak zijn er dan nog wel meer klachten, zoals rugpijn of nekpijn, maar het hoeft niet.

----------


## LeonieWilps

Klopt ik heb het niet helemaal juist omschreven de centimeter zit inderdaad in mijn bekken. Ik had altijd erg last van mijn rug maar sinds de steunzolen die ik nu heb is dat over. De huisarts heeft me nu door gestuurd naar de neuroloog? Ik weet eigenlijk niet waarom of wat zijn gedachten er achter zitten.

----------


## Sefi

Hij zal je doorgestuurd hebben, omdat hij de oorzaak niet weet van je krampen. Helaas wordt door de meeste artsen de link niet gelegd tussen bekken scheefstand en krampen of tintelingen in de benen. 
Maar het kan geen kwaad om naar de neuroloog te gaan. Misschien zal hij je door een scan laten gaan om te zien of je geen hernia hebt of iets dergelijks. 
Je zegt dat rugklachten hebt en je hebt kramp in je benen en dit zijn dingen die ook bij een hernia kunnen horen.
Maar je geeft ook aan dat het sinds de steunzolen beter gaat met je rug, dus ik denk niet dat het een hernia is. 

Als je spieren in de knoop zitten vanwege je scheefstaande bekken dan zal een neuroloog je niet verder kunnen helpen. 
Heb je weleens geprobeerd om je bekken recht te laten zetten?
Als dat geen resultaat gaf, of hij ging steeds opnieuw weer scheef, dan zou je triggerpoint therapie kunnen proberen.
Triggerpoints zijn soort spierknoopjes die stralingspijn, tintelingen en krampen kunnen veroorzaken. In principe zijn triggerpoints altijd aanwezig in verkrampte spieren, dus je kunt er wel van uit gaan dat je die hebt.
Een neuroloog kan je daar niet aan verder helpen. Je moet dan naar een fysiotherapeut die zich gespecialiseerd heeft in de triggerpoints. Een therapeut die Dry Needling doet zal je het snelst kunnen helpen.
Onder de volgende link kun je therapeuten vinden die Dry Needling doen. Het ziet er misschien eng uit met naalden, maar het is zeer effectief.
http://www.nvdn.nl/index.php

----------


## LeonieWilps

Gisteren bij de fysio geweest en die heeft mijn linker kuit aangepakt. Nu moet zeggen dat niet weg is maar het is meer dragelijker. Hoppelijk blijft het zo en nu mijn rechter kuit dat zou dan geweldig zijn.

----------


## Sefi

Misschien moet je nog een paar keer behandeld worden, maar als het daardoor dragelijker wordt is dat heerlijk. En misschien na een paar keer wel helemaal weg... ik hoop het voor je.

----------


## LeonieWilps

Bedankt ik hoop het ook.

----------


## Sefi

Hoe gaat het nu?

----------


## LeonieWilps

Hoi Sefi
De fysio heeft mijn rechter kuit nog een keer gedaan maar dat werd alleen erger. Nu ben bij de neuroloog geweest en die vertelde dat het een hele moeilijke klacht was om te ondekken wat het nou is. Hij heeft wat onderzoekjes gedaan en waren geen onrustige benen en de doorbloeding is ook goed. Er is bloed af genomen en daar heb ik nog niet de uitslag van (dokter zit in italié en de assistend nocht niets door geven). Hoppelijk krijg ik daar maandag de uitslag van. Als dat in oorde blijkt wil hij kijken of het met een bepaald medicijn helpen. Die worden ook gegeven bij suikerziekte. Mijn vader had dit en had ook altijd zo'n pijn in zijn benen weet ik nog. Bloed word hier ook op onderzocht maar zelf denk ik dat ik het niet heb. Maar goed altijd goed om het wel na te laten kijken. Het is dus nog even afwachten. Bedankt voor je intresse.
Gr Leonie.

----------


## Sefi

Je wordt dus goed binnenstebuiten gekeerd.
Als het nou niet duidelijk wordt dan hoop ik dat je nog eens over mijn tips nadenkt: chiropractor + triggerpoint therapie.

----------


## LeonieWilps

Doe ik zeker. Wacht eerst even dit af en als dat niet helpt ga ik daar zeker achter aan.

----------


## fyjack

morgen Sefi en Leonie
ik vind je omschrijving van pijn in mijn kuiten zeer goed naar buiten gebracht heb er veel aan , ik heb namelijk het zelfde dus pijn in de kuiten en kramp maar heb daar pas last van na hart klachten , nu ben ik na op nieuw te veel moe te zijn en 
na een x rai was te zien dat mijn bekken scheef staat niet veel maar genoeg om er last van te hebben, na 4 jaar ben ik er dus achter wat er mis is met mij en ik zo moe ben elke keer als ik het had dacht men dat ik het aan mijn hart zo hebben dus na opnieuw gedottert te zijn ben ik naar de chiroprator gestapt
dus morgen voor het eerst na de behandeling hij denkt dat het na 5 keer over zal zijn hopen maar
nog maals bedankt ik ben er uit

----------


## fyjack

:Confused: 


> morgen Sefi en Leonie
> ik vind je omschrijving van pijn in mijn kuiten zeer goed naar buiten gebracht heb er veel aan , ik heb namelijk het zelfde dus pijn in de kuiten en kramp maar heb daar pas last van na hart klachten , nu ben ik na op nieuw te veel moe te zijn en 
> na een x rai was te zien dat mijn bekken scheef staat niet veel maar genoeg om er last van te hebben, na 4 jaar ben ik er dus achter wat er mis is met mij en ik zo moe ben elke keer als ik het had dacht men dat ik het aan mijn hart zo hebben dus na opnieuw gedottert te zijn ben ik naar de chiroprator gestapt
> dus morgen voor het eerst na de behandeling hij denkt dat het na 5 keer over zal zijn hopen maar
> nog maals bedankt ik ben er uit


ik dacht dat ik er uit zou zijn met het probleem pijn in de kuiten maar dat is niet het geval , na een bezoek aan de dokter van chiroprator vroeg hij of ik een mri scan zou willen laten maken ik zij oke maar dacht het is beter eerst maar even langs mijn dokter in het zieken huis te vragen of dat wel nodig is 
nu gezien ik geen pijn heb in mijn rug of nek of last heb van mijn botten
leek het haar beter als ik een scan zou maken met contras zodat je dan kunt zien of er wat verstopt is , ook omdat ik pas zo scan heb gehad in singapore,
waar op tezien was dat een adder nog 23% open was en waar er toen niets aan gedaan is , leek het mij ook beter ,nu de uitslag was de adder is 100% dicht , dat is dus de oorzaak van pijn in mijn kuiten kan ver holpen worden maar hoe dat moet de dokter eerst met zijn mensen over hebben maar dat hoor ik morgen 
wat ik hier mee wil zeggen vraag aan je dokter voor dat je naar een chiropator dokter ga laat je eerst nakijken door een scan met contrasvloeistof daar op is tezien wat er mis kan zijn je bent dan al een eind op weg naar het antwoord 
het rare van dit verhaal is dat ik pas ben gedottert nog geen 2 weken geleden in een ziekenhuis en niemand heeft iets gezien men vroeg of ik pijn had in mijn arm waar de spuit in zat maar ik zij nee maar in mijn been wel ? wat moet ik daar nu op zeggen foutje van de dokter of wat ? 
dus dit verhaal kriijgt nog een staartje niet

----------


## fjacobs

Ik heb hetzelfde probleem sinds een aantal jaren, sterk aanwezige pijn in de kuiten. Ik ben bij de Neurolog, orthopeed, Fysio, MRI en pijnpoli geweest, waar ik reeds een meer dan een half jaar op de wachtlijst sta. Ik wil zelf pijnbestrijding aanvragen doormiddel van ruggenprik, daar de pijn soms zo ondragenlijk is en elke dag aanwezig is. Ik heb ongeveer het laatste 1 1/2 jaar Tramadol gebruikt, maar daar ben ik inmiddels ook weer mee gestopt, daar de vraag naar de capsule groter werd als de werking ervan. Een bloedvaten onderzoek heb ik ook nog gehad en een hartcatheterisatie. Ik ben ten einde raad......

----------


## fyjack

wel ik ben er uit het zijn toch de bloedvaten dus hebben ze er stends in gezet als het in nederland niet lukt ga dan naar het buitenland daar word je wel geholpen maar wat was de uitslag van je bloedvaten ? plus je moet naar een echte dokter dus niet alternatif proberen en als zij je niet willen helpen zeg dan dat je het aan je hart heb 


> Ik heb hetzelfde probleem sinds een aantal jaren, sterk aanwezige pijn in de kuiten. Ik ben bij de Neurolog, orthopeed, Fysio, MRI en pijnpoli geweest, waar ik reeds een meer dan een half jaar op de wachtlijst sta. Ik wil zelf pijnbestrijding aanvragen doormiddel van ruggenprik, daar de pijn soms zo ondragenlijk is en elke dag aanwezig is. Ik heb ongeveer het laatste 1 1/2 jaar Tramadol gebruikt, maar daar ben ik inmiddels ook weer mee gestopt, daar de vraag naar de capsule groter werd als de werking ervan. Een bloedvaten onderzoek heb ik ook nog gehad en een hartcatheterisatie. Ik ben ten einde raad......

----------


## fyjack

toch wil nog even wat kwijt over dit onderwerp dokter laten je wachten maar dat heeft een rede het is een kwestie van het geld wat er voor betaald wordt is er niet genoeg dan sta je op de wacht lijst heb het meegemaakt men wilde zelfs niet praten als er niet betaald voor werd ja zo erg is het wat ik al zij het is bisnis jammer maar het is niet anders nu na 4 jaar worden bij mij dan ook de laatste sends er ingezet wat ik hiermee wil zeggen is dat het probleem bekent is en dat het veel voor komt

----------


## fjacobs

Ik heb ook een bloedvaten onderzoek gehad en daar is ook niets uitgekomen. Het is erg vervelend als je voor je eigen gevoel van het kastje naar de muur gaat en je eigenlijk bij het zoveelste onderzoek al een beetje het idee krijgt dat hier ook niets uitkomt.
Wat het nu precies is, ik weet het niet, maar wat mij betreft lijkt mij een pijnbestrijding het enigste wat op dit moment mogelijk is.

----------


## guillaume

Kramp in benen en kuiten worden minder of verdwijnen als de lever minder te verwerken krijgt (Leverreinigingskuur), vooral belangrijk is het achterwege laten van ALCOHOL en teveel suiker/vet.
Wim Beuming erv. natuurgeneeskundige.

----------


## fjacobs

> Kramp in benen en kuiten worden minder of verdwijnen als de lever minder te verwerken krijgt (Leverreinigingskuur), vooral belangrijk is het achterwege laten van ALCOHOL en teveel suiker/vet.
> Wim Beuming erv. natuurgeneeskundige.


Ik drink sinds 5 jaar geen alcohol meer, wat ik wel voorheen deed. Ik ben ook fors afgevallen de laatste 2 jaar, ongeveer 20 kilo. Verder moet ik bekennen wel met regelmaat zoetigheden nuttig, maar dat is dan ook wel het enigste. Ook heb ik zwaar gerookt en daar ben ik reeds ook 6 1/2 jaar geleden mee gestopt. Waar ik mij overigens niets bij kan voorstellen is een leverreinigingskuur. Kun je hier iets specifieker over zijn?

----------


## guillaume

Ik kan daar wat adviezen over geven maar dat is wellicht beter per email: [email protected]. Stuur maar iets dan weet ik het mailadres. vr.gr.WB.

----------

